# Questions on the right truck



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

*I have between 19k - 27k to spend on truck and another 10k for plow and trailer and equipment. My questions are these?*

Is a Ford F-250 or Dodge 2500 a good truck to plow in winter and tow trailer with mowers in the summer? I am in upstate New York but not far far upstate.

The trucks I have been considering are between 1 and 5 years old ranging in that price I can afford above. I probably wont go older then 2009 and haven't looked at a truck yet with over 85k miles on it of what I have looked at.

*I would be plowing small commercial and residential with the truck. As well as same with Lawn equipment and trailer.*

*OR should I look into a Ford F-350* there seems to be some nice used ones of those out there that are a year or two old.

I would like to know as much info as possible as to the cost of things and what truck would be best and why. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

Also is it ok to post links to trucks I am considering buying so you guys can look them over ?

Thank you all for your time and help on any and all of these questions.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You might want to consider two trucks.if that one breaks down you have a backup.go Ford and boss v plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The dodge and Meyer will always be broke down


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

Is this truck capable of handling what I am looking for ? http://www.carsforsale.com/used-cars-for-sale/2009-ford-f350superduty-newwindsor-ny-229310573


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Plow_Lawn_Man;1812905 said:


> Is this truck capable of handling what I am looking for ? http://www.carsforsale.com/used-cars-for-sale/2009-ford-f350superduty-newwindsor-ny-229310573


It would but why not consider either something new or 1-2 years old, you could get a plain Jane reg. cab long box gas truck for close to your max price.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

cet;1812906 said:


> It would but why not consider either something new or 1-2 years old, you could get a plain Jane reg. cab long box gas truck for close to your max price.


He's really close to an extended cab diesel with rubber floors. They're 33k here with a plow


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

Technically I don't really need an extended cab. I am trying to avoid diesel due to fuel cost and convenience. Anyone have a propane conversion done on their Ford F-250 or 350 yet. Apparently its available and was wondering how good it is. Here is an excerpt for what they claim: " Fuel systems are available for 2012 and newer model years Ford F-250 / F-350 trucks equipped with the 6.2-liter V8 engine. These propane autogas fuel systems can be installed at any one of the ROUSH CleanTech authorized installation centers.

These Ford trucks equipped with the ROUSH CleanTech dedicated propane autogas fuel system deliver the same horsepower, torque, and towing capacity of a gasoline-powered Ford F-250 / F-350 with a 6.2-liter V8 engine: 385 horsepower and 405 pounds-feet of torque. "

Anyways thats just one truck I was looking at. It loaded but it is 5 years old and has 84k miles on it. But it looks in great shape. I will also on top of the money I have listed available above 27k be trading in a 2002 Honda civic LX 4 door with power windows and power locks/mirriors and rear window defroster heating element with cruise control only 124k miles on it. As well as trading in a 2009 SCION XB 70k miles manual 5 speed with power windows/locks/mirrors/navigation system/premium sound/rear defroster heating element/rear wiper/tilt steering/traction control with trade in value of $9,113 but I owe 4k on it still. Nothing owed on 2002 Honda civic lx with 124k miles on it though.

So Trading in : 2009 Scion xb 70k miles with Trade in value from kelly blue book of $9,113 owe 4k on it still
Aslo trading in: 2002 Honda civic lx sedan 124k miles with Trade in value from KBB of $2,500 owe nothing.

So low side I will be getting at least $5,500.00 on trade in's.

Was looking at these trucks as well:

http://www.carsforsale.com/used-cars-for-sale/2010-ford-f350-hampstead-nh-226354277

http://www.carsforsale.com/used-cars-for-sale/2010-ford-f350superduty-detroit-mi-194340311


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Extend cab short bed.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Anything used make Very sure to check it out VERY carefully....Was it a plow truck in its former life....Dealers do a Very good job to hide that fact.....Last thing you need is $2000 grand in front end work right out of the gate...High mileage used trucks I would stay away from personally


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Whiffyspark;1812910 said:


> He's really close to an extended cab diesel with rubber floors. They're 33k here with a plow


A new truck? Nothing under 50k here and that's without a plow.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

cet;1812951 said:


> A new truck? Nothing under 50k here and that's without a plow.


Rubber floors but power windows are under 35 at koons ford.

You can get a crew cab gas for 35 as well

Never priced reg cabs too small for me


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1812959 said:


> Rubber floors but power windows are under 35 at koons ford.
> 
> You can get a crew cab gas for 35 as well
> 
> *Never priced reg cabs too small for me*


Why.....You a Big Fella????.........:laughing:

Brand New 2014 Regular cab gasser Chevy with a Western Straight Blade on it....$31,500 out the door here at a local Chevy dealer....


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Defcon 5;1812973 said:


> Why.....You a Big Fella????.........:laughing:
> 
> Brand New 2014 Regular cab gasser Chevy with a Western Straight Blade on it....$31,500 out the door here at a local Chevy dealer....


6ft 250 lbs lol.

I have a kid and always use the back seat for stuff. I don't like having the toolbox in with the vbox. Although this year I'm wondering if I can put fender wheel boxes beside the bed and spreader


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

This looks real nice http://www.carsforsale.com/used-cars-for-sale/2013-dodge-rampickup2500-home-pa-228666343

But I am looking at new Ford F-350's


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a nice truck for sale. It's in Madison WI but you could fly out and drive it home. Seems to fit everything you want...has 43k on it right now. Just a thought.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=154890


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

This might be the truck right here. http://www.carsforsale.com/used-cars-for-sale/2014-ford-f350superduty-randolph-nj-224939862


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Plow_Lawn_Man;1813085 said:


> This might be the truck right here. http://www.carsforsale.com/used-cars-for-sale/2014-ford-f350superduty-randolph-nj-224939862


Do you get the Ford A plan???....That's A plan pricing...Plus don't forget to include Tax, Title, and all the other BS fees...payup


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

*Whats the A plan?*

The tax and all that should be covered by the trade in's of civic and scion.


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

So the recommendation is to avoid a Doge Ram at all costs ? I am leaning towards Ford and just don't prefer Chevy unless the offer is from the Godfather and well then its just an offer I can't refuse and will have to take a Chevy. But thats my thoughts and questions. Anyone who can elaborate between Dodge Ford Chevy would be greatly appreciated.

On a side note what about a Toyota Tundra and does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

My opinion on Ford, Dodge and GM is they're all junk for the price they charge.

I'm the opposite to you, I would take a GM unless I got a screaming deal on the Ford. I have 8 and they have been great.

The F350 you posted looks perfect. Can you get it any lower? Have you looked on Autotrader?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Plow_Lawn_Man;1813103 said:


> So the recommendation is to avoid a Doge Ram at all costs ? I am leaning towards Ford and just don't prefer Chevy unless the offer is from the Godfather and well then its just an offer I can't refuse and will have to take a Chevy. But thats my thoughts and questions. Anyone who can elaborate between Dodge Ford Chevy would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> On a side note what about a Toyota Tundra and does anyone have any experience with them?


Nothing wrong with the dodge. The big 3 are all solid trucks. Obviously Chevy has ifs but everyone has their opinion about them


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Whiffyspark;1813108 said:


> Nothing wrong with the dodge. The big 3 are all solid trucks. Obviously Chevy has ifs but everyone has their opinion about them


A+ All three are good trucks in this day and age. They all have their own issues, but none are "bad" trucks. All of that brand loyalty is B.S.


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

Any thoughts on this truck http://www.carsforsale.com/used-cars-for-sale/2010-ford-f350superduty-cheektowaga-ny-228883049

I cant go with new, I gotta stay under 27k I need loot for plow and equipment.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok guys, let's get back on topic please

thanks :waving:


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Michael J. Donovan;1813163 said:


> ok guys, let's get back on topic please
> 
> thanks :waving:


Fair enough. You are right.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Plow Lawn Man, from what I can see on their ad it looks like a nice, solid truck, but those ads can be deceiving. Look it over very closely.


----------



## BP73 (Feb 17, 2014)

How about when it comes to plow selection? Is the added cost of a V worth it? Will having a V plow get you more or better jobs because you have a V plow? Assuming you works as a sub that is.


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

Good question BP73, How about what is the most cost effective plow for the price NEW (of course) ? That would be for a Ford / Dodge / Chevy 250 / 350 or 2500 / 3500.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What are.you going to be using the plow for. Might not be worth the cost since you might not be using the full range of usage of tbe plow.....talking about in the A position


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

A v plow is definitely worth the price difference depending on your situation. If you're just doing driveways I'd say no, but if you're doing parking lots with curbs and islands in the center of them, yes. With my v I'm able to get the snow up over the curb and onto the "island" even on a corner more efficiently than a straight blade. Plus buying a v will allow you to purchase a longer blade since it's more narrow in the v mode when traveling. If you're working as a sub, around here the price you receive is contingent on age of your equipment and size of blade. The larger the blade, the more per hour.


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

Good info Harleyjeff, the plow will be used for residential and small commercial.


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

What about this truck seeing as how my red truck above was sold. Anyways how does this truck look ? http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...y other way. Copy after the url and brackets.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Strange that miles listed as 29100 and odometer says 34500?? Anyways the truck obviously looks great as it's been detailed. Only problem I see with it is the V10 costing you more on gas. So tax, title, license and blah blah blah you're at $30,000. I think it's a nice truck, but you're the one that has to drive it and pay for it. Find one that YOU like and buy it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Plow_Lawn_Man;1813103 said:


> On a side note what about a Toyota Tundra and does anyone have any experience with them?


My Dad has a 2010 Tundra with a 7.5' Fisher and it does great plowing. I'm currently looking to buy a Tundra and put an 8' Fisher on it. They are a very rugged 1/2 ton and a true work horse. But, they aren't a 3/4 ton so, if you really need a 3/4 to that's what you should get.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The above isn't bad information if you're considering a half-ton truck, which you hadn't listed. If you're set on a heavy duty, unless you're hauling /towing LARGE trailers or such, a 3/4 ton will more than suit your purpose. But you haven't described how much your trailers weigh etc... Personally I'd never go half-ton again, you'll never regret buying too big of a truck, but you will regret buying too small of one. That being said, most people don't need a one ton unless they carry huge payloads or tow huge trailers.


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

I bought my truck today!! Ford F-250 Super Duty V10 Triton Engine.


























Power windows, Power Locks, New Tires, Sprayed in bed liner silver color but some silver is wearing off but spray in bed liner is still good just turning black in some spots from little wear. Got some decent rust inside super cab mini door behind driver side main door so gotta get a handle on that. Some farmer told me to start pouring all the old oil from my oil changes down into door and I wont see rust on those doors again on the Fords. But gotta get that one rusty door under control and fixed. Other then that its mint, engine, tranny everything is perfect.


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice looking truck. Now, what kind of a plow?. I would take a good look behind those rear fender flares, I have a bad feeling... Also, do yourself a favor and get a few spare ignition coils. No doubt you'll need them around 2am. Good luck!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry, but I'm not pouring any used oil inside of my door panels. Just get it fixed.


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

porabjr;1818210 said:


> Nice looking truck. Now, what kind of a plow?. I would take a good look behind those rear fender flares, I have a bad feeling... Also, do yourself a favor and get a few spare ignition coils. No doubt you'll need them around 2am. Good luck!


Had same feeling before I bought it behind fender flares  I checked with flash light before I bought it. I found some brown spots but no rust to scrape off yet so they are good. The bad thing I didnt like about it is he screwed them into the fender which could open it up to more rust if I don't address the new screw holes in fender. Would have preferred they used the clips but hey the worlds loaded with rocket scientists right !! lol gonna scrap em down if there is any rust but none yet just starting to brown. Then spray them down with Loctite extend Rust Neutralizer which converts rust to a paintable surface. Then spray on my professional orange peel oxford white. Its on the inside of fender so I can orange peel away and as an NFL ref would say ITS GOOD !! Don't jinx me on ignition coil lol


----------



## Plow_Lawn_Man (Jun 21, 2014)

I got a new battery and bought a new muffler and took it to midas. Midas wanted to charge me $285 for muffler got it for $66 at auto parts store. Called for quote ahead of time he said $50 to install I showed up slapped it on the desk and said put it on. The guy selling it couldnt figure out why battery was draining. I looked at battery and it needed to go. I then unhooked all the jacked up rigging from the last wizard who owned it and just hooked up main lines. Needless to say the two back up lights that weren't working and the two mini fog lights previous owner installed in the grill were putting drain on battery so thats easy fix. But the dealer installed a new alternator for me before I bought it  He also put new tires and breaks all around on it. Another wizard. Rather then fixing the drain on battery he installs a new alternator. Hey I was cool with it lol.


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

I was thinking of adding fender flares to mine to hide those pinch welds just rusting away. Than I realized, there is nothing to secure them to anymore. Oh well, if I lived in AZ I wouldn't have to worry about rust, but I guess I wouldn't have to worry about moving snow either.


----------

